

UKit – Intuitive mobile-first DIY website builder for businesses and startups - lucianavadani
https://ukit.com

======
widgetic
We've taken a good look at the product, lovely interface and ux! Easy to use
on a desktop.

I have a question about mobile. What is your plan for devices regarding the
Editor itself? Do you plan to go native?

~~~
lucianavadani
Not in the next 10-12 months surely. Some apps will be in development to allow
users to make some modifications on the go but the good old desktop will be
still needed otherwise!

------
Kumaiti
An app for edting the site in a tablet would be wonderful.

~~~
lucianavadani
Spot on! The website builder is now in open-beta but that app is surely in the
cards. Thank you for the suggestion!

